# Landscape lighting - Pics inside



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I guess I'm hooked on the the slide shows, I hate doing landscape lighting since is nothing but a pain and dirty back breaking work...but hey work is work these days so I can't complain

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u78/rich3236/Landscape lights/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Well I guess I'm hooked on the the slide shows, I hate doing landscape lighting since is nothing but a pain and dirty back breaking work...but hey work is work these days so I can't complain
> 
> http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u78/rich3236/Landscape lights/?albumview=slideshow


Nice work. Any hand holes or pvc boxes:laughing:?


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Nice work. Any hand holes or pvc boxes:laughing:?


 
Nope but I did use candle wax to fill in the low voltage splices...does that count ?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Nope but I did use candle wax to fill in the low voltage splices...does that count ?


Yes that is a whole new level of hack, but I think that is a great idea.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are really funny looking trees your lighting up..:laughing:

Really nice job.. what fixtures are low voltage??


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Nope but I did use candle wax to fill in the low voltage splices...does that count ?


No joke.. you really can use Scotchkote on the splices


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Those are really funny looking trees your lighting up..:laughing:
> 
> Really nice job.. what fixtures are low voltage??


 
My camera was messing up with the night pics, the only one worth anything was the one I posted, There was a set of 3 palms that I reused the customers low voltage lights for. This guys yard was huge and had like 20 25' tall palm trees


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Why the line voltage fixtures. You could do the whole yard in the same power that one of those fixtures use. No offense meant.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

bobbyho said:


> Why the line voltage fixtures. You could do the whole yard in the same power that one of those fixtures use. No offense meant.


 
It was at his request, He had a bunch low voltage fixtures in place already and said he was sick of repairing cut lines and the lawn guys smashing them with lawn mowers etc..

I generally don't like using Line voltage because of the trenching 18" and the limited options of the light fixtures


----------

